# I finally get to the Mall to HAUL (after 3 wks) and I GET ROBBED!!



## DonnaN (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, so my last trip to the mall was 3 weeks ago, pre-surgery.  On Friday, my dr gave my medical clearance to drive, so I was so excited......I can go TO THE MALL!!   I had some stuff to take back to Macy's and two things to exchange at Sephora PLUS I had to go to MAC and _finally_ get my ART SUPPLIES stuff.  So, off to the mall I went.

First stop - SEPHORA.  I was jonzin' for the MUFE new HD Blush--after seeing the colors on various Beauty Blogs, I new I had to have it!!  I swatched two colors, NIP SLIP (described as a neutral pink) and QUICKIE (a salmon pink)...QUICKIE won the toss and I grabbed the last bottle. Since I have VIB status at Sephora, I found out that I would get 15% off my purchases, so I also decided to pick up the TARINA TARANTINO Fuchsia Revolution Brush set (an early birthday gift) and a cute Tokidoki nail file/emory buffer for my nails.  I also got my free Sephora Birthday Gift.  YAY

On to Macy's, where I made a quick return, sampled the new Chanel Nouvelle Vague nail polish, which is such a pretty TURQUOISE.  I want it SO-badly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, so I'm really gonna have to justify $23 for a bottle.  I also tried on some cute Anne Klein flats, but I passed, even though they were on sale.....trying to keep myself in CHECK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, then I'm on to MAC.  I had my ART SUPPLIES stuff on hold, which I am glad about, since STYLESETTER had sold out at my MAC store.  From AS, I got:

Stylesetter Lipstain Marker
Dirty GPS
Almost Noir-Undercurrent-Petrol Blue and Designer Purple Pearlglide Liners

I also picked up three eyeshadows, Wedge-Greensmoke and Créme De Violet, along with a 188 brush, which I planned to use with my new MUFU HD Blush.

Now, here's where the DRAMA unfolds.......when I'm at MAC, I always drop by bags and purse to play.  The store knows this, so they have me stash at the makup station closest to the registers and back room.  So, while I was checking stuff out and paying for my stuff, two NERE-DO-WELLS came up and STOLE MY SEPHORA bag and just walked out of the store with it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't see it happen, but another girl who happend to be there with another MUA saw the whole thing and didn't realize that it was my bag, until I noticed it was missing.  We called Mall Security, walked the ENTIRE mall but the THIEVES were gone!!  We even went back to the Sephora store, where both the mgmnt there and Mall Security made a list of what was stolen, and Sephora would be on the lookout for it, in case the braniacs decided to try to return the stuff for merchandise credit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah.....TOTALLY my fault, and BOY did I learn my lesson.  I could just KICK myself!!  I finished up at the mall --- had to go to Pandora to have my bracelet fixed....I got it for Christmas and it was tarnishing something FIERCE!  They ended up giving me a BRAND-NEW chain, along with cleaning my charms.  I also bought myself a "Lost 25 lbs since surgery" charm, so that kinda helped to pull me out of the dumps a bit.

On my way back to the car, I stopped at Sephora to ask them when they would get more stock of the blush in (since I had bought the LAST ONE).  The store manager had come out and said how badly they felt about what had happened and that they new how often I shopped there, they wanted to do something for me.  THEY GAVE ME A $50.00 GIFT CARD!!!  I was able to re-purchase the brush set and they gave me a big SAMPLE of the MUFE blush for me to use, until they get it back in stock.  They also gave me another Sephora Birthday gift.  SO UNEXPECTED and SO THOUGHTFUL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really made my day so much better than it had been. 

Moral of my story.......NEVER PUT THE BAGS DOWN!!!!


----------



## dbecker87 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ouch! That must have been extremely frustrating! I feel awful for you, as we have all done something similar (or will).

That was ridiculously nice of the Sephora people to do that! WOWZA! Can we clone them and have them work at every Sephora store?


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 11, 2010)

so sorry to hear that! sephora were so nice to bring that back and i hope you get all ur stuff back and more! congrats on recovering from the surgery!


----------



## Juxtapose (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh dear...that's quite the ordeal. I'm relieved to hear it had a happy ending. That's some terrific customer service on Sephora's part. I'm really glad to hear you were taken care of


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oooohhhh that hurt! Thank goodness for the nice people at your sephora, can you send them to my mall? (they have the most useless staff I have ever encountered) 
Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 11, 2010)

That was so nice of them! Awwe that makes me feel good about shopping at Sephora.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 11, 2010)

People have no shame.  I hope the idiots are stupid enough to try to return the items.  That was really nice of your Sephora, though.  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 11, 2010)

People that steal people's stuff have no shame. I'm glad that your Sephora gave you a $50 gift card! Such nice people!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 11, 2010)

God, that is terrible. It's stuff like this that makes me terrified to let go of my bags when I'm shopping, even for a second, and I always feel like I have to hold them shut tight! Good thing the Sephora people were so kind and understanding.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh gosh!! Meanieee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighs! Hope they get caught if they do it again!!! Good thing Sephora was nice to give you a voucher!


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, that's really unfortunate! Some people have no sense of right and wrong, ugh. That was really sweet of the Sephora SA's to give you a gift card! Hope you are feeling better after your surgery!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 12, 2010)

That really blows about those 2 jerkoffs stealing your bag,ugh!That was wicked nice of Sephora to do that for you,what amazing customer service.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG, I can't believe that happened, that's HORRIBLE. I'm notorious for doing that in MAC or anywhere else really. I just leave my wallet at cash and wander away. I definitely won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## s_lost (Apr 12, 2010)

Ouch, Donna, that's horrible! Some people have no scruples. But I'm really impressed by Sephora's manager attitude.

I hope you're well after your surgery


----------



## Novavelle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so glad that they gave you freebies and that gift card, but I really think that people who steal SUCK! who raises these people?? I'm happy it worked out for you though


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

That was so sweet of them at Sephora. Sorry this happened. I always make a trip to my car when I get to many bags to hold.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

=(  that sucks!  wow, sephora really had great CS, i've never heard of a store doing that


----------



## vc1079 (Apr 17, 2010)

OMG that's awful!!! Im glad and happy about Sephora's service to you and was very generous of them! and Happy Late Birthday =)!!


----------



## mely (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened. I've set my purse & bags down, too, without thinking. It's much easier to play in the makeup without lugging them around. I'll be sure to never do that again. I hate that there are people like that, just looking for what they can take.

That was awfully nice of Sephora to do that for you!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, that was totally nice of Sephora, but I still don't understand why they just grabbed your Sephora bag instead of your purse (not that it's better off, but you know, people are known to steal purses often). But I'm so glad you got some stuff from Sephora. I always carry my stuff with me - I'm always afraid to leave my stuff with people I don't know - can't trust people these days


----------



## DonnaN (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I too thought it was above and beyond what Sephora did.  Can't say enough nice things about them.  Never did hear anything from the mall, so I hope the creeps that took the stuff enjoy it. 

I hear KARMA is a real B1tch!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry that your bags were stolen--how terrible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But those Sephora employees really went above and beyond to help make things better.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 18, 2010)

This is why I don't like putting my bags down when stores ask me. Are they going to be responsible for replacing my items if someone else walks off with it? I won't leave bags behind the counter even if they ask. Feel free to check it before I leave but I'm not putting it down.

(Not that you did that, it's just something to keep in mind)

Sorry those jerks took your stuff but it was nice of Sephora to help you out.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the horrible day you had.  Just goes to show you what type of people we have in this world.


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

omg im soo sorry that happened to u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant believe people could be so low. but that was amazing of sephora to do that for you!!!! feel better


----------

